# A Big Ol' Pile O' Bacon



## Braz (Aug 9, 2018)

A few weeks ago I picked up two skinless bellies from my local custom butcher house, total about 20 pounds at $2.29 a pound. A bargain, I thought.






I cut the bellies into smaller pieces of about 4 pounds each then mixed up a cure following Bearcarver's "Extra Smokey" thread and moved to the spare refer for 14 days or so.





After the cure I soaked the pieces for about an hour to get rid of any excess salt. I didn't do a test fry, just taking it on faith that it wouldn't be too salty (turns out, that was right). Then it went into the MES for a 12 hour cold smoke with apple pellets in the AMAZEN tray. Ambient temp was in the mid 80F range and I needed to put a couple freezer bricks in the smoker to keep the temp under 100F. That's what you see in the white plastic bag on the bottom shelf.





After the 12 hour smoke we cut a few slices to test for "smokeyness." We decided it was good and we didn't need to do a second smoke, so the slabs went back into the refer uncovered to rest a few days.





Slicing day: We spent most of the afternoon and evening slicing, with breaks while the slabs went in and out of the freezer. We put our Chef's Choice slicer through a workout. Here's one of the two bins of sliced bacon.





And we had to cook up some. We like to have some pre-cooked in the freezer for use in other recipes and such. We typically oven bake it and we both like it extra-crispy. The rest we will vac-seal and freeze. That is today's task.





And, a BLT with 'maters fresh from the garden, the first of many, many more.





And a bacontini. Because, why not?





If you haven't made your own bacon yet, you need to. So much better than the store bought pre-packaged stuff. And a lot less expensive.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice . Love the tub full of bacon picture .


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 9, 2018)

That looks like quite the production.  Very nice looking results.  I haven't tried the bacon thing yet, and currently not a second fridge to dedicate the space, but very much looking forward to it.  Looks like you are in the bacon for some time to come.  Love the greasytini!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice looking bacon braz. I get what you mean about it being cheaper. Bacon's going for 4.99lb. around here and that's for the lesser named brands.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2018)

Man that bacon looks good! I've got my first belly curing in the fridge right now. Should be ready to take in a few days so will see how it turns out!


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh man that looks awesome, I'm going to have to try the bacontini thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2018)

That is some mighty fine looking bacon there my friend!
Very nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome that tub full is being UPS to me right? Dang I hope it is tomatoes are lonely for bacon.  :D

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Aug 9, 2018)

Good looking bacon,meaty.
Now it's on!...Hmm,I can put bacon in that!;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 9, 2018)

So Braz..where was all our invites to help sample!?


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Great Job. Great color. One thing I noticed making your own bacon. It's not as fatty as store bought... pulling out a 11 pound belly when I get home.....


----------



## dougmays (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks amazing! It's been on my bucket list for years, i need to pull the trigger


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice Job Braz!!
Good Looking Bacon!!!:)
But then I never did see any "ugly Bacon".
Like.

Bear


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 9, 2018)

I should have posted the 180 pounds of bacon we just got through slicing, vacuum sealing


----------



## Chuck Wrost (Aug 9, 2018)

That looks pretty awesome.  Great job.  I just finished slicing a 4lb slab last night that I smoked over the weekend.  I smoked my slab with pecan.  Similar notes to hickory but with a sweet nutty after note.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2018)

Man where did you find a pig that big??  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren



rexster314 said:


> I should have posted the 180 pounds of bacon we just got through slicing, vacuum sealing


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 9, 2018)

Bacon!​
Do I need to say anything else?

 All your work certainly paid off! Looks wonderful!

And the bacontini? Nice! Now you're just hanging out trying to find things to do with bacon! Lol... what a way to be!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 9, 2018)

Holy cow what a pile of bacon! Looks good and well done. I need to try this, but unfortunately I’m gonna have to make some space in the fridge  first!


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 9, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man where did you find a pig that big??  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Warren


4 cases of skinless bellies from Costco


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks great! I sliced and packaged a half belly today. Love homemade bacon.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 11, 2018)

That is some beautiful looking bacon. Great job!!! I am hooked on home made bacon now, So much better than store bought. Definite like. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 12, 2018)

Braz said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up two skinless bellies from my local custom butcher house, total about 20 pounds at $2.29 a pound. A bargain, I thought.
> 
> View attachment 373330
> 
> ...



Wow!

Great looking bacon!
Great price for belly!

up here, belly is never under $6/lb.   
Premium bacon is seldom over $6/lb.

I'd love to try making bacon, but it would NEVER be less expensive than store bought.... even premium!

but I'll keep my eye's open though!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 12, 2018)

Whoa that’s definitely a lot of bacon. Fine job and a definite thumbs up.

George


----------



## Braz (Aug 12, 2018)

nanuk said:


> up here, belly is never under $6/lb.
> Premium bacon is seldom over $6/lb.
> 
> I'd love to try making bacon, but it would NEVER be less expensive than store bought.... even premium!
> ...


Yoiks! $6/lb is insane, even in Loonies.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 15, 2018)

There's nothing like home made bacon, that's for sure! Nice job, Braz!



rexster314 said:


> I should have posted the 180 pounds of bacon we just got through slicing, vacuum sealing


Yikes! I did 60 lbs once. Only had me, myself, and I, though.


----------

